# The Tuckmaster Steely



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

There was some talk a while back on the Tuckmaster Steely Tracks. Well I said I would put it on my to-do list and I have it up. Here are a few pictures of it we will post more as I finish setting it up. And we will get some video's of the cars running. I think you all will be impressed.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How far from RT62 in Alliance?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

dlw said:


> How far from RT62 in Alliance?


Maybe 35-40 min. not far at all.


----------



## The Monkey (Oct 13, 2005)

ABOUT THE STEELY, Years ago HO slot cars realized a major evolution. Magnets were installed into the chassis of the car. The relationship between the magnets and the rails helped the car thru the corners. The downside occurs when corner speed exceeds this "realationship". If the rear of the car slides more than a 1/4 in. sideways the magnets fail to have any effect. This is the time the driver waits for the turn marshall to put their car back on the track. The "Steely" has no rails. The entire surface responds to the magnets in the car. Unlike a plastic/rail track you dive into the corner, hang the rear out 30 to 40 degrees and power thru. The track has 15 turns and measures 105 ft. We are running 6-7 seconds with box stock cars, add foams and your in the 5-6 second range. If you want to beat the track record you have to beat Freddie's 3.63. That's it. See you at the track. Thankyou. Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Interesting concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a nice track set up you have there. Looking forward to more posts as you have time. The steel track and the magnets in the car seem like an ideal setup.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

We raced stock plan jane nothing 440's with the hard rubber tires and they are a blast. I wont lie to you, you just can’t squeeze. It takes a lot of skill. But we do go a lot faster on this track then you would on a normal plastic rail track . Your going to need to come out and give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok will do where is Ravena Ohio in relation to the Ohio /PA border?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

ScottD961 said:


> Ok will do where is Ravena Ohio in relation to the Ohio /PA border?


Maybe 30 mins, I take I-76 to the turnpike and I am there in 30 min give or take a few


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome!

Can you give us some details on the construction. How thick is the steel? What type of steel? How was it cut? Did you have to try different materials until you got just the right amount of downforce? Do hard pickups work on it? How about non-magnet cars, such as T-Jets or AFX?

There is a thread located in the bowels of this forum by (I believe) slotmichel on his steel track. It will be interesting to see if you used the same construction methods.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll get Dave on that. Pretty sure he was the first


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Maybe 30 mins, I take I-76 to the turnpike and I am there in 30 min give or take a few


Would next weekend be doable ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

ScottD961 said:


> Would next weekend be doable ? :thumbsup:


Sure thing I am thinking Saturday racing as well as Wednesday nights. But we have to see the interest in it. But your welcome to come on down and have at it :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Freddie could you pm me your address and a phone number so I can get directions ? I have a program I can use to mark out a quick way there, way better than mapquest or rand Mc nally. Phone would just be in case I do something incredibly stupid . ( Which I have been known to do Daily ! )


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I bet this track is popular in Pittsburg.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I bet this track is popular in Pittsburg.


Why would that be ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Why would that be ?


Excessive use of STEEL. As in the Pittsburg Steelers, best football team in the world.

Neat track, by the way. No shoe wear, and smooth corners.

Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Excessive use of STEEL. As in the Pittsburg Steelers, best football team in the world.
> 
> Neat track, by the way. No shoe wear, and smooth corners.
> 
> Rich:thumbsup:


Far cry from the best football team. No shoe ware at all. Accually we solder copper brade to the bottom of the shoes. In thousands of mile of run never wore a set out yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Great track! Very unique to run on. One of a kind. Only problem is the mirror finish. Its just like looking into the light fixtures. It shows up in the pictures.

1st commercial HO track i've ever run. I look forward to trying it again. HT


----------



## tight off (Sep 22, 2007)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> There was some talk a while back on the Tuckmaster Steely Tracks. Well I said I would put it on my to-do list and I have it up. Here are a few pictures of it we will post more as I finish setting it up. And we will get some video's of the cars running. I think you all will be impressed.


Here's some more steel for you to look at. Tuckmaster


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Just curious, but how is power dirtibuted to the cars? Is each section of steel separate? If so, then does it require a lot of power to supply a one inch section of steel?
I like the fact that there is no wear on the pickups. Maybe cars are even easier to see because of the reflection?
Jim


----------



## tight off (Sep 22, 2007)

The power to the cars comes directly from the steel. If you look closely you will see a 1/4 in. black tape between the slots. Under this is the routered seperation. I have done the whole rail track router (12 slots) and being sort of lazy I found (7) much better. The power is applied to the steel from 1/4 in. brass tubes epoxied to the sentra sub-base. The conductor acts as the stop in compressing a spring that contacts the steel. There is no seperation cut beyond lane one or lane four. Much like routering a simple circle, there is only one inside and one outside. This remains true no matter how complex the layout. I'm pointing this out because it was one of those "Lights On" moments for me. Last of all powering 1 inch wide steel. The larger the conductor the less the resistence. As you look at the pictures you can see the Steely is three 4ft. x 8ft. sections. Each is powered at the center of the run line. I hope this answers your questions and I thankyou for your interest. Dave-Tuckmaster.


----------

